# 10.2.1 (6d42)



## metfoo (Aug 24, 2002)

Right click on a file and open with is there. I dont know what else is there. I have a screen capture of system profiler

Anyone have any info on this? Anyone else see it yet?

IE tends o freeze on me some. FTP using connect to server still doesnt work right for me either.


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2002)

10.2.1 is out?


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

no, metfoo has photoshopped his system profiler. the features you call, metfoo, are in 10.2. and you should have looked at the kernel's build date, which usually changes for newer builds, although the version doesn't have to. can you make a new, better pict and post it here, too?


----------



## metfoo (Aug 25, 2002)

no, its not a photochopped image. I have a 11.4MB MG file that contains the update. what else would ou like me to post to prove it. here a screen shot of about my mac

since i no longer have 10.2 installed (not until i get my ADC mailing of it) i cannot make version comps. I have 6c115a, but i am waiting unti i get my actual cd to install.

how can i prove these are not photochops?


----------



## metfoo (Aug 25, 2002)

another picture:


----------



## metfoo (Aug 25, 2002)

and another


----------



## rhale1 (Aug 25, 2002)

I believe you, but I wouldn't install an update until Apple says so, unless you're a developer or tester who needs to do so.

My only speculation is in the Kernel build date.


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2002)

how can you prove it isn't photoshopped? try posting a full screen capture with your dock showing. if no graphic viewing programs are running then that would be a start to showing that these are true system pics.


----------



## metfoo (Aug 25, 2002)

here you go

i had to recompress the jpeg to allow it to be uploaded


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2002)

Ed taking a screenshot without a graphics program running isnt exactly hard or a great way of proving anything lol

i say if its real, send it to someone... like me


----------



## theCaptain (Aug 25, 2002)

Its real its all over *******.

(sorry, no giving directions on where to find warez - Ed)


----------



## alito (Aug 25, 2002)

Captain, can you post a picture of your great setup?
Please!!!! is fantastic.


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

i stand corrected. sowwy.


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2002)

ok, let's go back to your original post pic. 
shouldn't the correct darwin kernal be 6.1 if the system is 10.2.1? apple normally updates these together. 

it may be out there, but is it really anything more than a hacked 10.2?


----------



## metfoo (Aug 25, 2002)

ed - i dont know the answer. The installer doesnt give any info. One would assume that it would updadte the kernal, but it might just b eupdating other parts of the OS.


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

well, the kernel doesn't have to be upgraded, although it has been in the past for .x.x updates (at least it has been recompiled with a newer date, even if the version number didn't change). the version number wouldn't change, by the way. darwin 5.5 was the kernel for all versions of 10.1.


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

is it stable for you?


----------



## theCaptain (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/macosx1021.html 

Take a look here.


----------



## fryke (Aug 25, 2002)

no new info there. check http://mac.fryke.com ... but anyway... it seems like the kernel hasn't been updated, but many other files have been updated. anyway (again) don't bother just yet. the installers do not contain _any_ readme files, so it is unknown what bugs will be fixed or (if at all) what features added.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Aug 27, 2002)

OK ~~~ for tho's whom are lucky enough to have this update.. What changes or fix's does this update include ???


Thanks


----------



## Mactrick (Sep 6, 2002)

And not just Finder Burning either (which was all that was supported until support went completely away in 10.1.2). The Apple System Profile says 'Fully supported.' iTunes burning and all! I wonder if backup works...

Who cares... I'm soooo stoked!!


----------



## gwynarion (Sep 6, 2002)

If you haven't tried the Gallifreyan upgrade to your ADC membership then I highly recommend it.  I've been able to get my hands on all kinds of righteous stuff to test out.  I even got a cool scarf and a kickin' robot dog out of the deal...

<a href="http://www.valaquenta.com/temp/fauX.jpg" target="_blank">screen shot</a>

''


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had 10.2.1 (6D44) for about a week now.


----------



## jeb1138 (Sep 7, 2002)

VeloCD is supported?!  Alright!  Finally!  Maybe some of my e-mails actually helped...


----------



## RPS (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gwynarion _
> *If you haven't tried the Gallifreyan upgrade to your ADC membership then I highly recommend it.  I've been able to get my hands on all kinds of righteous stuff to test out.  I even got a cool scarf and a kickin' robot dog out of the deal...
> 
> <a href="http://www.valaquenta.com/temp/fauX.jpg" target="_blank">screen shot</a>
> ...



Could someone post this wallpaper here?


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 7, 2002)

here:
http://www.spymac.com/gallery/data/538/2993FauxFur.jpg


----------



## edX (Sep 7, 2002)

macs don't use "wallpaper"


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2002)

oh bah hum bug, same damned thing sheesh


----------



## Snowball (Sep 7, 2002)

oh ed, please don't start that again..


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 7, 2002)

What is with the "wallpaper" thing.

Matthew


----------



## Ghoser777 (Sep 8, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the desktop picture on a windows machine is called the wallpaper... which fits right into the desktop analogy.  I mean, I put all my files and folders on the wallpaper I have layed ontop of my desktop... er...

Matt Fahrenbacher


----------

